# Basement Light Vent Schedule



## CWARD0625 (Feb 16, 2019)

I am working on a basement plan, and my village stated I will need to provide a light vent schedule. As this is a basement there are limited windows.

We will have a 600 sq ft open space (play area and game room) and then a 45 sq ft bathroom, and a 157 sq ft bedroom.

Bedroom will have a 48"x48" egress window.
Bathroom no window but we will be installing an exhaust fan with a light.
Play room has 2 existing egress windows sized at 38.5" x 44" 

I saw the code we need to meet 8% ratio of sq ft for natural light, and 4% for ventilation. Bathroom and play area do not meet the requirements for natural ventilation/light.

The sample schedules I found online (tables with Room, sq ft, light required, light provided, etc.) show some rooms not meeting the requirements like mine.  However they do not show what I need to do to show artificial light supplements this and meets the requirements? Is there something I need to provide for that, or I just need to provide a light vent schedule table showing the rooms failing and with my electrical plans they will see all the recessed cans and exhaust fan for my bathroom?

I could not find the artificial light requirements for a room in the IRC (Just this part:401.3).

Additionally this area will not meet the natural ventilation requirements so if I fill out one of the sample tables I saw, what do I need to meet the mechanical ventilation requirements of this? We have a forced air system with Trane furnace and A/C that has a fresh air duct tied to it with a damper that opens for X minutes per hour.

Appreciate any guidance you can provide


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2019)

I would go to the building Dept and ask what code and edition they use.

Than ask for copies of those pages.

That way you design to the city requirements and hope to get it right the first time.

Watch the thread for other answers


----------



## CWARD0625 (Feb 16, 2019)

They use IRC 2015. I just am not clear per this code what I need to do with artificial light and mechanical ventilation in this area to meet the code. I am not sure where it is explained in the IRC 2015 and what documentation they need from me.


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2019)

Not an irc person

But It is not explained in IRC

But

My guess

Show a light fixture with required wattage noted

Show ventilation methods. If mechinical, probably note  cfm and type of duct used, plus more than likely have to show the complete run of the duct.

Give it a couple of days for replies


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 16, 2019)

Check IRC 2015 section R303, Light, Ventilation and Heat.  It has the requirements, and exceptions including artificial light, whole-house mechanical ventilation systems, and local exhaust for bathrooms.  A subtlety is that some of the requirements apply to "habitable rooms"; you have to sort of make the leap that "habitable space" defined in Chapter 2 applies.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 17, 2019)

SECTION R303
LIGHT, VENTILATION AND HEATING
R303.1 Habitable rooms. Habitable rooms shall have an
aggregate glazing area of not less than 8 percent of the floor
area of such rooms. Natural ventilation shall be through windows,
skylights, doors, louvers or other approved openings to
the outdoor air. Such openings shall be provided with ready
access or shall otherwise be readily controllable by the building
occupants. The openable area to the outdoors shall be not
less than 4 percent of the floor area being ventilated.

Exceptions:
1. The glazed areas need not be openable where the
opening is not required by Section R310 and a
whole-house mechanical ventilation system is
installed in accordance with Section M1507.

2. The glazed areas need not be installed in rooms
where Exception 1 is satisfied and artificial light is
provided that is capable of producing an average
illumination of 6 footcandles (65 lux) over the area
of the room at a height of 30 inches (762 mm) above
the floor level.

3. Use of sunroom and patio covers, as defined in Section
R202, shall be permitted for natural ventilation if
in excess of 40 percent of the exterior sunroom walls
are open, or are enclosed only by insect screening.
R303.2 Adjoining rooms. For the purpose of determining
light and ventilation requirements, any room shall be considered
to be a portion of an adjoining room where not less than
one-half of the area of the common wall is open and unobstructed
and provides an opening of not less than one-tenth of
the floor area of the interior room and not less than 25 square
feet (2.3 m2).

Exception: Openings required for light or ventilation shall
be permitted to open into a sunroom with thermal isolation
or a patio cover, provided that there is an openable area
between the adjoining room and the sunroom or patio
cover of not less than one-tenth of the floor area of the
interior room and not less than 20 square feet (2 m2). The
minimum openable area to the outdoors shall be based
upon the total floor area being ventilated.

R303.3 Bathrooms. Bathrooms, water closet compartments
and other similar rooms shall be provided with aggregate glazing
area in windows of not less than 3 square feet (0.3 m2),
one-half of which must be openable.

Exception: The glazed areas shall not be required where
artificial light and a local exhaust system are provided.
The minimum local exhaust rates shall be determined in
accordance with Section M1507. Exhaust air from the
space shall be exhausted directly to the outdoors.

R303.4 Mechanical ventilation. Where the air infiltration
rate of a dwelling unit is 5 air changes per hour or less where
tested with a blower door at a pressure of 0.2 inch w.c (50 Pa)
in accordance with Section N1102.4.1.2, the dwelling unit
shall be provided with whole-house mechanical ventilation in
accordance with Section M1507.3.

R303.5 Opening location. Outdoor intake and exhaust openings
shall be located in accordance with Sections R303.5.1
and R303.5.2.

R303.5.1 Intake openings. Mechanical and gravity outdoor
air intake openings shall be located not less than 10
feet (3048 mm) from any hazardous or noxious contaminant,
such as vents, chimneys, plumbing vents, streets,
alleys, parking lots and loading docks.

For the purpose of this section, the exhaust from dwelling
unit toilet rooms, bathrooms and kitchens shall not be
considered as hazardous or noxious.

Exceptions:
1. The 10-foot (3048 mm) separation is not required
where the intake opening is located 3 feet (914
mm) or greater below the contaminant source.

2. Vents and chimneys serving fuel-burning appliances
shall be terminated in accordance with the
applicable provisions of Chapters 18 and 24.

3. Clothes dryer exhaust ducts shall be terminated in
accordance with Section M1502.3.

R303.5.2 Exhaust openings. Exhaust air shall not be
directed onto walkways.


----------



## cda (Feb 17, 2019)

So what should he show and note on the plans??


----------

